# Bestes Need for Speed aller Zeiten!!



## freakgothictrance (26. Februar 2008)

wie der titel schon sagt würd ich euch gern mal fragen welches nfs euch am besten gefallen hat...11 sinds ja mittlerweile schon wobei die letzten ja immer mehr abflachen...

ich muss sagen dass ich am längsten nfs 2 gezockt hab...die rekorde zu brechen war immer der hammmer...

oder auch nfs u2 hab ich auch ganz gern gespeilt wobie die langzeitmotivation einfahc nich da war...nfs mw war auch ganz ordentlich vor allem weil alles endlioch mal dann bei tageslicht war...


----------



## exa (26. Februar 2008)

ganz klar: nfsu1!!!!

das 2er war schon zu übertrieben, und die stadt hat genervt....


----------



## igoroff (26. Februar 2008)

Das geilste war immer noch NFS3 Hot Pursuit.
Bis heute meiner Meinung nach einer der besten Arcade-Rennspiele


----------



## freakgothictrance (26. Februar 2008)

nfsu3 hab ich ja ganz vergessen...ich weiß noch wie bessesn ich das mit meinem bruder im splitscreen und lan gezockt hab...das war echt cool....


----------



## CRAZYMANN (26. Februar 2008)

Also ich finde ja am besten die beiden Underground teile. Geile Grafik gute Steuerung der Fahrzeuge, gute Tunnig möglichkeiten und geile rennen gibt es.
Die neuern teile mag ich net da macht das Fahren kein Spaß aber die Grafik ist sehr geil.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (26. Februar 2008)

NFS3 war grandios
NFSU und NFSU 2 waren auch gute Spiele
Aber als dann GTR kam...
Naja was sollm man sagen nur die Grafik hat sich seit dem bei NFS verbessert, der Rest nicht. Mittlerweile fiinde ich die neuen Teile unakzeptabel. 

MFG 

/Offtopic. Jena hat in der 120 Minute den Ausgleich geschafft  
jetzt gibts Elfmeterschießen

Edit: Jena hats geschafft und gewinnt 7:6 nach Elfmeterschießen


----------



## TALON-ONE (27. Februar 2008)

NfS-Porsche  ->  sehr geil 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wassercpu (27. Februar 2008)

Quatsch ...Most Wanted war das Geilste....

Freibefahrbare stadt..mega spannende bullen duelle und klasse  rennen...


----------



## boss3D (27. Februar 2008)

In meiner persönlichen Wertung sind *NfS: Most Wanted *u. *NfS: Pro Street *gleich auf die besten Need for Speeds aller Zeiten! 

Tageslicht und illegale Rennen (NfS: M W) sind einfach der Oberhammer, aber es hat schon was für sich, mit einem Lamborghini Gallardo durch die Wüste zu rasen (NfS: P S)!


----------



## DerSitzRiese (27. Februar 2008)

klares Ding: NFS3 Hot Pursuit!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darksplinter (27. Februar 2008)

nfs 2 se.....danch kam ncihts außerordentlicehs mehr..


----------



## JimBeam (27. Februar 2008)

NFS3 Hot Pursuit, und Hot Pursuit 2 (das was vor Underground kam). Danach ging es imo nur noch bergab.


----------



## Rabauke81 (27. Februar 2008)

Need for Speed Most Wanted war für mich der beste Teil.


----------



## Adrenalize (27. Februar 2008)

Hot Pursuit und Hot Pursuit 2 fand ich beide recht gut. Schöne Landschaften, nette Karren, Polizei aud Streife.
Porsche war auch ganz nett, imho aber relativ schwer im Vergleich. Der 911er Turbo fuhr sich wie Schmierseife, und man musste ja die Reparaturen zahlen. Da bin ich damals im Karrieremodus steckengeblieben.

Underground ritt halt auf der Fast&Furious-Welle, war ok, das 2er auch, aber etwas zu Hips-Hops-Pimpig.

Most Wanted wieder etwas besser, auch wenn ich nicht verstanden habe, warum man den schönen Carrera GT gegen diesen ungetunten, rotzigen 3er BMW eintauschen muss am Ende. Und die Polizei-Domina kam zu selten vor, nur da ganz am Anfang.

Carbon->Tonne
Pro Street leider auch. Zwar gute Grafik und nette Idee, aber mies umgesetzt, Autos fahren sich wie Wandschränke, man kann die pre-Tunings nicht verändern und hat schlechte Vergleichswerte für die Wagen in den einzelnen Kategorien, sprich man kann nicht rausfinden, ob ein auto für z.b. Drag oder Speed besser oder schlechter geeignet ist.

Ich hoffe EA nimmt den Kopf mal wieder aus dem Hintern und liefert wieder ein paar Hits. Dieses Jahr gabs nur Rohrkrepierer. NBA, Fifa und NHL mit alter Grafikengine, neues NFS lieblos zusammengefriemelt.

Da wartet man ja direkt auf ein Remake von E.T.


----------



## Elkgrin (28. Februar 2008)

darksplinter schrieb:


> nfs 2 se.....danch kam ncihts außerordentlicehs mehr..



qft

GT90 gegen McLarenF1... legendary races


----------



## kmf (29. Februar 2008)

Need for Speed Porsche. 

Ich glaub ich war damals Weltmeister.


----------



## TBDQ2 (29. Februar 2008)

Also am meisten in den Ban gezogen hatt mich NFSU2,weils einafch neu war das ganze getunne und die frei befahrbare Stadt!!!
Und dann natürlich noch NFSMW,Geneial wenns nach mir ginge!!

MFG TBDQ2


----------



## mash08 (1. März 2008)

Ganz klar : NFS MOST WANTED


----------



## revenge1809 (2. März 2008)

Ich finde das erste NFS war noch das allerbeste und zu damaligen Zeit einfach revolutionär. Die vorgerenderte Grafik war für damalige Verhältnisse einfach das Beste. Und auch die Präsentation und das Fahrgefühl war toll. Ich habe es damals mit einem Lenkrad gespielt und bin über die Strecken gefegt. Da fühlte sich eben ein Porsche anders an als die Viper. 
Die nachfolgenden Teile waren dann nur in Teilbereichen interessanter oder besser. Immer bessere Grafik (praktisch mit jeder neuen Generation), die Verfolgungsjagden mit der Polizei (ab Teil 3), oder das anfänglich kleine Zubehör- und Tuning-Programm (bei Porsche das erste mal dabei) hatten Ihre Stärken und machten die Spiele interessant. Aber keines war so revolutionär wie der Erste Teil. 
Und meiner Meinung nach, war der letzte noch anständige Teil der Serie Most Wanted. Bereits bei Carbon hatte ich nach dem zweiten Durchspielen keine Lust mehr und den letzten Teil habe ich mir nicht mal mehr gekauft. Nachdem ich die Demo gespielt habe, ist mir einfach nur die Lust an NFS vergangen. Eigentlich schade.


----------



## push@max (2. März 2008)

Mir gefiel NFS Porsche, NFS Brennender Asphalt und Most Wanted am besten. Bei Porsche und NFS 4 gabs damals zum ersten Mal glaub ich, die Möglichkeit, den Wagen zu tunen...nicht mit Spoilern usw. sondern Fahrwerk und Motor...Zudem fand ich bei NFS Porsche die Missionen einfach nur geil, entweder als Testfahrer oder Missionen, wo man mal eben jemanden in einer bestimmten Zeit zum Flughafen bringen musste


Bei Most Wanted gefiel mir die Stadt und die Atmo sehr gut...dieses herbstliche und das Tageslicht...hab mich sofort wohl gefühlt! Und waren die Verfolgungsjagden mit der Polizei einfach nur Klasse!

Am schlechtesten fand ich NFS Carbon...am meisten hat mich dieser ganze Glanz gestört, als ob man mit einem Spiegel fahren würde...einfach alles hat sich gespiegelt, total übertrieben!


----------



## ED101 (2. März 2008)

Also für mich definitv NFS3 Hot Pursuit gefolgt vom 1 Teil, leider gab es diesen Streckenaufbau auch nie wieder


----------



## redfalcon (2. März 2008)

NFS2 SE ftw, DAS war noch Arcade. Danach NFS4, mit einer sehr geilen Grafik für damals und nem großen Fuhrpark. Platz 3 kriegt dann Most Wanted.


----------



## bLuR (2. März 2008)

Wassercpu schrieb:


> Quatsch ...Most Wanted war das Geilste....
> 
> Freibefahrbare stadt..mega spannende bullen duelle und klasse  rennen...



find ich auch!!

die davor warn och ganz lustig abba nach nfsmw isses immer schlechter geworden

mfg
bLuR


----------



## exxe (2. März 2008)

ganz klar Need for Speed 2se
Need for Speed 4 und Need for Speed 6 sind auch noch ganz gut

der rest is nicht ganz so dolle


----------



## V8Actros (2. März 2008)

Das beste war NFS Underground 2, alleine wegen dem Tuningmenü und dem gut gelungem Prüfstand ! Pro Street kommt einigermaßen wieder an diese Features dran. Die freiefahrbare Stadt war im NFSU2 auch genial. Was bin ich mit einem Kumpel rumgefahren aus langeweile... das waren noch Zeiten


----------



## STSLeon (9. März 2008)

Hot Pursiut 2 war geil, das hab ich damals auf der PS2 bis zu zum Abwinken gezockt...Coop-Rennen und dann nur gegen die Bullen... War geil


----------



## Wannseesprinter (9. März 2008)

Need For Speed 3 - Hot Pursuit war echt der Knaller. Eines der ersten Spiele, die vernünftig die Verfolgungsjagden mit Polizisten zuließen.

Unter NFS 3 würde ich noch den zweiten Teil der Reihe einordnen. Aber nur, weil das Level mit dem Dino mich so erschrocken hat.

Tagtäglich saß ich an NFS 3, habe kaum den Spielspaß daran verloren. Sehen wir NFS - Brennender Asphalt mal als Ausrutscher.

Toternst wurde es dann mit Need For Speed - Most Wanted. Hier hat sich die Polizei wirklich komplett mit allen Mitteln gegen den Spieler gestemmt. Ebenfalls ein Dauerbrenner.

Eigentlich fällt es mir schwer, unter den Titeln einen wirklichen Favoriten heraus zu picken. NFS 3 und MW sind schon auf den ersten beinen Plätzen. Mit Carbon und Pro Street kamen schnell aufeinanderfolgende Titel, die meiner Meinung nach aber nicht an den Spielspaß von den Vorgängern herankommen.


----------



## el barto (9. März 2008)

Most Wanted war mit Abstand das Beste!! Die davor warn auch nit schlecht. Aber alles was danach kam wurde immer schlechter... und ProStreet ist für mich der Tiefpunkt der Serie!


----------



## RedBrain (10. März 2008)

Need for Speed II SE in 3Dfx
Need for Speed Porsche
Need for Speed Underground 2 


Need for Speed 2 SE:
Dieses Spiel ist retro! habe NFS II SE auf Windows XP* laufen lassen, mit Glide-wrapper sieht noch besser aus.
als ich noch 8-10 Jahre alt war. lieblingsfahrzeug: Ford Indigo

Need for Speed Porsche:
Das nennt ich kult wegen die geschichte von porsche. alles original bis baujahr 2000. Lieblingsfahrzeug: Porsche 911 Carrera

Need for Speed Underground 2:
Gepimpte kleinwagen gehen FLOTT. Große Fahrzeugen wie Mustang oder Skyline richtig SCHNELL. Illegales Tuning, Rennen und so weiter. was alles illegal ist  Das ist mein bester Spiel aller zeiten. Lieblingsfahrzeug: Nissan Skyline GT-R


----------



## Raa (10. März 2008)

Dito, bei der Underground Serie hat das Flair gestimmt. Bei Most Wanted kam ich mir einfach nur noch verarscht vor, als ich beim Start (einfach nur geradeaus) von einem Fiat Punto überholt worden bin. Ich hatte einen VOLL getunten SL-500. Ich hab gedacht ich werd' verrückt.


----------



## hempels_sofa (8. April 2008)

3.Platz: Porsche
2.Platz: Underground 2
1.Platz: Most Wanted


----------



## John117 (21. Mai 2008)

ganz klar: NFS II SE 

einfach nur: legendary


----------



## CentaX (21. Mai 2008)

Hmm...
Ich hab als Kind EWIG lange Brennender Asphalt gespielt, daher der 3. Platz daran 
Dann kommt Underground 2 (2.) und Most Wanted (1.), Carbon fühlte ich mich leicht verarscht (Geforce 6600 ... minimalanforderung, ich bin gegen wände gefahren weil man die nicht mehr vom hintergrund unterscheinden konnte!! FlatOut 2 war damals geil =D) und Pro Street hat schonmal einen kleinen Schritt zurück in die richtige Richtung gemacht... So sehr fanzinieren wie U2/MW konnte mich aber kein Spiel mehr^^


----------



## kry0 (22. Mai 2008)

eindeutig nfs:MW ...einfach nur porno! jedesmal wenn ich den pc neu aufsetze, wird das spiel als erstes installiert  
einfach nur geil!


----------



## moddingfreaX (22. Mai 2008)

Am besten fand ich bisher Most Wanted und Carbon. Geile Grafik, tolle Story.
Pro Street hab ich nach 5 Rennen wieder verkauft.
Ohne wirkliche Handlung machen Rennspiele (abgesehen von Mario Kart  Best Party Spiel 4-ever) keinen Spaß.


----------



## push@max (23. Mai 2008)

moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Am besten fand ich bisher Most Wanted und Carbon. Geile Grafik, tolle Story.
> Pro Street hab ich nach 5 Rennen wieder verkauft.
> Ohne wirkliche Handlung machen Rennspiele (abgesehen von Mario Kart  Best Party Spiel 4-ever) keinen Spaß.



Die Reflektionen bei Carbon sind mal total übertrieben, da spiegelt sich wirklich alles. Und die Videos bei den Canyon Races sind immer die gleichen, im Wechsel von 20sek.

Gibt es eigentlich schon was neues über den Pro Street Nachfolger? In den letzten Jahren war die Gerüchteküche schon 2 Monate nach dem Release heftig am brodeln.


----------



## H@buster (18. Juni 2008)

Most Wanted war ein schönes Spiel... leider ruckelt es! (ich habe nachgeforscht, liegt am Spiel...)Abgesehn davon war es fast perfekt, nur die grandiosen feintuning einstellungen aus Underground 2 haben gefehlt.
Carbon hat mich aufgrund extremster Gummiband KI zu sehr gefrustet, um es weiter zu spielen (Hab 10 mal ein Rennen gefahren, fast ohne Fahrfehler und immer verloren)
Pro Street hat mich mit dem Zwang verschiedene Autos zu nutzen gebeutelt und mir fehlt das illegale, das die NFS Reihe eigtl schon immer hatte

Das Beste NFS, an das ich mich erinnern kann ist NFS3! Verfolgungsjagden durch Hometown ("Straßensperre errichtet, an Millers Farm. - 10-4") und die Einfachheit begeistern mich immer noch. Ein Highlight sind sicherlich die Verfolgungsjagden gegen menschliche Gegner . Leider läuft es unter Vista nicht allzu stabil. NFS3 ist zudem hoch anzurechnen, dass es schon damals einen Widescreen modus (oder zumindest 16:9) mitbrachte. Wenn man bedenkt, dass so eine Funktion Underground 2, Most Wanted sowie Carbon fehlt, fragt man sich echt was die Leute bei EA sich dabei gedacht haben.


----------



## xTc (18. Juni 2008)

Mh das perfekte NFS gibt es nicht.

Am besten aber fand ich NFS:U2. Einzig die Polizei fehlte dort leider. Super Tunigmöglichkeiten und freies fahren in der Stadt. Bei Carbon fehlten mir leider die Tuningmöglichkeiten, dafür war aber die Polizei dabei.



Gruß


----------



## push@max (18. Juni 2008)

Ich bin mal gespannt wo sich das neue NFS Undercover einordnen wird, welches noch dieses Jahr erscheinen soll.

Man hält sich also an den 12 Monate Rythmus.

PC Games - News: AngekÃ¼ndigt - Need for Speed: Undercover kommt noch 2008!


----------



## SilentKilla (20. Juni 2008)

Porsche

alle anderen nachfolgenden Teile waren mir zu konsolenlastig.

Für mich ist aber Grid das beste NFS aller Zeiten


----------



## <--@ndré--> (21. Juni 2008)

Für mich: Pro Street das schlechteste Spiele ever! Nur aus Videothek ausgeliehen, angezockt und Augenkrebs bekommmen!

Die für mich besten waren NFSU2 und NFSC - ersteres wegen Tuning, letzteres wegen Polzei etc.

Aber das beste Rennspiel ist GRID - da hat mich im Moment in seinem Bann!


----------



## nobotics (21. Juni 2008)

Sehe ich auch so wie "<--@ndré-->"

pro Street war wirklich schelcht, 
bestes NFS ever war Underground 2 & Most Wanted


----------



## push@max (21. Juni 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Für mich: Pro Street das schlechteste Spiele ever! Nur aus Videothek ausgeliehen, angezockt und Augenkrebs bekommmen!



 die Reihenfolge ist bei mir exakt gleich gewesen 
Wer von euch hat eigentlich damals noch NFS 1 gezockt, als es rauskam? Für mich war es damals revolutionär, die Innensicht, das Gameplay und die Autos, das gab es vorher in keinem Spiel zuvor.


----------



## NoNo!se (21. Juni 2008)

Das beste Rennspiel seit Zeiten: Race Driver Grid!

Nur an den Motorensounds mangelt es ein wenig.


----------



## Mr_Duese (22. Juni 2008)

Race Driver Grid is nichmal so die Hölle, fehlt mir sehr an Abwechslung da, zwar viel Autos aber immer dieselben strecken :-/ 

Auch unter den Autos zu wenig Abwechslung, alles Rennwagen, keine andern Klassen.

Find Colin McRae Dirt echt geil ! Wenns nur nich so verbuggt wäre 

Hab beide nur leider schon durch


----------



## AMDSempron (23. Juni 2008)

Underground, das war mir zwar fast zu schwer, aber viel besser als dieser Abklatsch namens underground 2, habs auf meiner XBox ne halbe Stunde angezockt, seitdem staubt es im Schrank rum. Most Wanted fand ich allerdings auch nen geiles game, da stimmte vieles, war nur nen bissken unrealistisch. Naja und Carbon... Ich würd mal sagen Most Wanted bei Nacht


----------



## ED101 (23. Juni 2008)

Bin von GRID auch begeistert, NfS mit der Grafik und einem vernünftigen Konzept, dann wäre es perfekt.


----------



## push@max (23. Juni 2008)

Vielleicht kommen jetzt wieder bessere NFS Teile auf uns, nachdem nun mehr Leute an der Entwicklung beteiligt sind und jedes Team 2 Jahre Zeit hat. Bislang wurde nur ein Jahr an einem Nachfolger gearbeitet, dementsprechend vielen die Resultate aus, meist nur eine Änderung an der Tageszeit und eine Weiterentwicklung bei der Grafik.


----------



## Sentionline007 (12. Juli 2008)

*Most Wanted!*​
Gründe?

*Polizei(-verfolgungen)
*Sehr viele Fotorealistische Automodelle
*Zerstörbare umgebung
*sehr hübsche Grafik
*sehr gute Motorensounds

-schwammige Steuerung
-öde und unkomplette Geschichte

= *Best Need for Speed*


----------



## Sesfontain (12. Juli 2008)

Most Wanted und NFSU2 
Most wanted  da passt einfach alles und 
u2 wegen den Tuning möglichkeiten


----------



## JonnyB1989 (12. Juli 2008)

Erster Platz: Most Wanted 
Zweiter Platz: Underground 2

Most Wanted zwegs der guten Grafik und dem guten Gameplay.
Underground 2 wegen der vielen Tuning Möglichkeiten und der geilen Athmosphäre


----------



## CeresPK (12. Juli 2008)

Ganz klar: Most Wanted ist einfach das beste NFS was es biss jetzt gibt und das wird sich meiner Meinung nach auch nicht mit Undercover (so heißt glaube ich das neue was kommt) ändern


----------



## neophyte1337 (12. Juli 2008)

NFSU2 ist natürlich der coolste NFS teil xD


----------



## Special_Flo (12. Juli 2008)

neophyte1337 schrieb:


> NFSU2 ist natürlich der coolste NFS teil xD


da stimm ich mal voll zu!!
NFSU2 war der Geilste Teil von NFS!!
und wird auch erstmal sobleiben.


----------



## Joey (12. Juli 2008)

1.) Most Wanted
2.) Hot Pursuit 1 bis X


----------



## f3rr1s (12. Juli 2008)

NFSU 1
Most Wanted
-----
Collin mcrae DIRT << 

Grid habe ich leider nicht -,-


----------



## willy (13. Juli 2008)

ich weiß nich, was ihr alle an NFS-pro street bemängelt, so schlecht isses nich, nur allein, dass ich nach dem 2ten turnier kein bock hatte, fand ich das klasse ^^ drag fand ich hier am geilsten... 
sonst Most wanted, da hab es keine nervigen drifts, ich hasse die wie die pest  zwar immer erster, aber total nervig und langweilig 
tuning möglichkeiten, herausforderungen und fotoshootings, das hab ich an U2 geliebt, sau geil ^^


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (15. Juli 2008)

Mein Favos sind:
NFSU, NFSU2, NFS:MW, unnnnnnnd NFS:C die anderen kenn ich nicht wirklich, aber die 4 gefallen mir alle so ziemlich gleich gut 

NFSS würde ich glaube ich lieben, aber es läuft ja nciht


----------



## Railroadfighter (16. Juli 2008)

Bei mir ganz klar auf Platz 1:Most Wanted!!!!!!!!!!!
Würd es heute noch gerne zocken, doch mein Bruder hat die CD zerissen.


----------



## frye (18. Juli 2008)

Also auf Platz 1 sind bei mir eigentlich zwei NfS Teile, Most Wanted und Underground 2, Most Wanted ganz klar wegen den Cops und bei Tag ist auch eine nette Sache. Underground 2 weil es viel Tuning gab. PS ist auch gut, aber mir persönlich gefallen illegalen Straßenrennen mehr, aber das ist ja Geschmackssache.

Hoffentlich ist das neue ein mix aus U2 und MW, dann würde ich es vielleicht sogar vorbestellen.

frye


----------



## Robär (19. Juli 2008)

Also der schlimmste Teil war meiner Meinung nach Carbon, sowas von hässlich, gibts gar net und die Story war auch zum weglaufen.

Der beste Teil NFS Hot Pursuit auf der guten alten 3dfx Voodoo II, hach das war ein Spaß und NFS Porsche, da waren die Strecken einfach mal der Traum (Korsica, GEILO)


----------



## troppa (19. Juli 2008)

Ganz klar: 5 Porsche und 9 Most Wanted waren für mich die Besten. 2 fand ich damals auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (19. Juli 2008)

Die Grafik in Carbon ist doch ziemlich geil!  Storys zieh ich mir bei keinem Spiel rein, außer bei San Andreas weil man die kaum ignorieren kann


----------



## ForgottenRealm (19. Juli 2008)

Hot Pursuit 1 und Porsche.

Den ganzen neumoduschen "aufmotzkram" mag ich einfach nicht.

Porsche hatte für damalige Verhältnisse eine verdammt gute Grafik, HP1 sehr gute Strecken und nen revolutionären Verfolgungsmodus.


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (19. Juli 2008)

exa schrieb:


> ganz klar: nfsu1!!!!
> 
> das 2er war schon zu übertrieben, und die stadt hat genervt....



exakt meine Meinung

NFSU1 hatte einfach alles, Drift, Drag, normale rennen, genug tuning, super ausgeklügelte Strecken über die man SCHNELL drüberfetzen konnte.
Das hat kein Nachfolger so ausbalanciert nochmal hinbekommen. Drag wurde immer mehr zu einem *gegenverkehr-ausweich-rennen* wo das Tuning vom Auto völlig egal war, hauptsache man crashed nicht -> LAME.
In NFSU hab ich mit dem S2000 um jede sekunde gekämpft und diese JC-Tuningteile immer weiter optimiert usw. Drift war einfach gehalten, hat aber spass gemacht erst Race Driver GRID konnte wieder einen vernünftigen Drift modus abliefern, ALLES dazwischen war einfach nur noch schrott.

NFSU2 die Stadt hat dafür gesorgt das man die Autos nicht mehr auf die Endgeschwindigkeit bekommt, das ging nur noch auf der Autobahn...

Das Tuning war noch was neues geiles in NFSU1 was das game zu was besonderem gemacht hat, alle Nachfolger waren nur noch mit Phantasie teilen ausgestattet was das ganze schonwieder ins lächerliche gezogen hat da die Konkurenz (Juiced, Forza usw.) inzwischen auf Lizensierte Tuningteile setzt, zudem sehen die Phantasie teile in NFS meistens noch total lächerlich aus.

Vor dem Stylewechsel zu Underground fand ich NFS4 am besten da es im vergleich zu Teil 3 technichen Fortschritt hatte (Innenräume! man konnte sogar den Fahrer sehen, bis NFS3 gabs immer nur schwarze fenster, ab NFSU dunkelte man die Fenster dann wieder freiwillig ab ;P ) und es gab eine riesen Community die selber Autos gebastelt hat und online gestellt hat. Sowas gibts momentan leider nur noch für GTA und Track Mania...

Seit Carbon und Pro Street ist NFS für mich gestorben, ich hab jetzt sowiso ne Xbox 360 da ist das Angebot an Rennspielen eh zig mal besser 
(PGR3+4, Burnout, Forza 2, Forza 3 ist in der Mache, Midnight Club L.A. kommt bald und den PC kram: Grid, Dirt, NFS, TDU, Flatout gibts da auch noch.)


Porsche fand ich insgesamt zu langweilig weil es auf eine Marke bezogen war, die Grafik war auch nix umwerfendes, allerdings hatte es die beste Fahrphysik der ganzen Serie, das Fahrertraining am Anfang wo man 360° Wendungen hinlegen sollte fand ich sehr geil.


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (19. Juli 2008)

Ich spiele gerade NFSU1 nochmal durch und bin jetzt bei 48/111, alles auf easy und mit gamepad, aber drag rennen sind so ein shit! ansonsten ist es echt top und macht Spaß (vorallem auf 1024 und full details )


----------



## boss3D (19. Juli 2008)

Robär schrieb:


> Also der schlimmste Teil war meiner Meinung nach Carbon, sowas von hässlich, gibts gar net und die Story war auch zum weglaufen.



Soooo hässlich war es dann auch wieder nicht, aber Carbon blieb grafisch merkbar hinter dem älteren Most Wanted zurück. Am meisten gestört hat mich die extrem kurze Spielzeit. Ich hatte das Game an 2 Tagen durchgezockt, obwohl ich nichteinmal den ganzen Tag gespielt habe.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (19. Juli 2008)

Stimmt, ich hatte es auch am 3.Tag durch...


----------



## boss3D (20. Juli 2008)

Galaxy-Jan schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich hatte es auch am 3.Tag durch...



Wenigstens muss man positiv anmerken, dass der Preis von Carbon sich schnell bei 25 € einpendelte. Da kann man schon über so manche Schwächen hinwegsehen. Für diesen schnelle Preisverfall dürften die mageren Verkaufszahlen nicht ganz unschuldig gewsen sein ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Micha-Stylez (26. Juli 2008)

Also ich finde Most Wanted am besten  Der Sound von dem Lexus ist zu geil  auch vom Spielfeeling der beste Teil !

Pro Street wird ja schon nach 4 Std. spielen mehr als langeweilig !

Bin gespannt auf Need for Speed Undercover ! 
Hoffentlich wird das mal endlich wieder ein gutes Game !


Mfg Micha


----------



## da_Fiesel (26. Juli 2008)

Most Wanted war und ist der beste Teil...ProStreet&carbon sin zum wegschmeißen...

NFS: Porsche war auch ganz witzig, Patz 2


----------



## low- (27. Juli 2008)

> NFSU, NFSU2, NFS:MW, unnnnnnnd NFS:C die anderen kenn ich nicht wirklich, aber die 4 gefallen mir alle so ziemlich gleich gut


 So siehts bei mir auch aus


----------



## Honk53 (26. September 2008)

also bis jetz fande ich mw so mit am besten also meine favoriten sind mw und u2 weil die haben richtig spaß gemacht und es war abwechslungsreich^^


----------



## heartcell (26. September 2008)

Honk53 schrieb:


> also bis jetz fande ich mw so mit am besten also meine favoriten sind mw und u2 weil die haben richtig spaß gemacht und es war abwechslungsreich^^


da geb ich dir recht, aber nfs 2 se war auch toll, zu der zeit.
allein die menümusik fand ich hammer^^


----------



## Honk53 (26. September 2008)

heartcell schrieb:


> da geb ich dir recht, aber nfs 2 se war auch toll, zu der zeit.
> allein die menümusik fand ich hammer^^


naja dazu kann ich nichts sagen mein erstes nfs war hot pursuit 3 und ich glaube das nächste was ich dann erst gespielt habe war Underground^^


----------



## heartcell (26. September 2008)

ok, ist ja auch schon ne weile älter^^


----------



## Honk53 (26. September 2008)

heartcell schrieb:


> ok, ist ja auch schon ne weile älter^^


ja n bisschen^^ 
achso und pro street fand ich persönlich gar nicht soo schlecht....war bloß n bissel dumm mit den vorgegebenen strecken und so das man nich selbst rum fahren kann wie bei u2 und so^^


----------



## heartcell (26. September 2008)

Mein favorit ist MW.
das hat immer spaß gemacht^^


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (8. September 2009)

boss3D schrieb:


> In meiner persönlichen Wertung sind *NfS: Most Wanted *u. *NfS: Pro Street *gleich auf die besten Need for Speeds aller Zeiten!
> 
> Tageslicht und illegale Rennen (NfS: M W) sind einfach der Oberhammer, aber es hat schon was für sich, mit einem Lamborghini Gallardo durch die Wüste zu rasen (NfS: P S)!


 
Das Need vor Speed Most Wanted für das beste findest da stimm ich dir zu. Wenn man den Agent Cross Schrottet auf dem "Rundkurs" gleich am Anfang wo man so schnell fahren kann. Links oben am Streckenplan....

Aber das zweite das du beschreibst steuert sich so dermasen schwammig das es leider Unspielbar ist habs im Geschäft und mit einer Demo gespielt also echt schrecklich. Die Testzeitschriften bestätigen das ist dir das nie aufgefallen?

Most Wanted ist in den gebrauchtwaren Geschäften das begehrteste beim anderen sind sicher 10 da und niemand will haben....


----------



## N1lle (8. September 2009)

NFSU1 war für mich das geilst hat schön zu Fast and the Furious gepasst, geile Autos und schöne Strecken sowie Tuningmöglichkeiten UG2 war wirklich zu übertrieben


----------



## DrSin (8. September 2009)

Och ja...

Platz 1: Most Wanted (hab sogar die Black Edition)
Platz 2: Undergorund 1 (Im Keller damals mit 4 Mann Lan gezockt - war das Geil)
Platz 3: Underground 2

Danach kommt Porsch - sowas wirds wohl nie wieder geben.
Genial wäre auch ein Underground 3 oder Most Wanted 2 - aber das sollten wohl lieber Träume bleiben, hinterher versauen die das noch.


----------



## MUBBLE (8. September 2009)

NeedForSpeed Porsche  das einzigste Spiel das ich mehrmals durchgespielt habe.

vielleicht bald Shift


----------



## Agr9550 (8. September 2009)

schwer zusagen, jeder nfs hatte geiles modis 

pro street sein draG MODUS war einfach gigantisch genial 

aber meine favoriten sind 

nfs hot pursuit
nfs underground 1 - 2 (nissan r34 gtr)
nfs carbon im online modus (mitsu. lancer evo !!!!!! undschlagbar)


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (8. September 2009)

DrSin schrieb:


> Och ja...
> 
> Platz 1: Most Wanted (hab sogar die Black Edition)
> Platz 2: Undergorund 1 (Im Keller damals mit 4 Mann Lan gezockt - war das Geil)
> ...


 

Hinterher versauen die das ja das kannste laut sagen gg

Ähm 4Mann Lan Modus mit 4XBox 360 und mit 4TV´s oder wie??? Wow, da wird sicher EON aber freuen lol


----------



## CentaX (8. September 2009)

Spieler911 GTA4 schrieb:


> Ähm 4Mann Lan Modus mit 4XBox 360 und mit 4TV´s oder wie??? Wow, da wird sicher EON aber freuen lol



U1 gibts auch für PC 
Mein Lieblingsauto war der Challenger aus Undercover, auch, wenn ich den Rest des Spiels nich grad gut fand^^


----------



## DrSin (8. September 2009)

Spieler911 GTA4 schrieb:


> Hinterher versauen die das ja das kannste laut sagen gg
> 
> Ähm 4Mann Lan Modus mit 4XBox 360 und mit 4TV´s oder wie??? Wow, da wird sicher EON aber freuen lol



Es gibt/gab ne Lan mod  war immer ne gute frickelei, aber wenns lief wars geil!


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (18. September 2009)

ALSO!

anstelle von EA würde ich die NFS-Teile in 2 Gruppen unterteilen!

1. : Rennspiele wie NFS HP, ProStreet und Shift
---- Natürlich auch auf wunsch mit Polizei
---- Einmal bekannte Rennstrecken wie Nürburgring usw...
---- Und Fantasiestrecken
---- Extra Teststrecken für selbst entworfene Wagen ohne andere Fahrer (wie in PORSCHE)
---- Ganz individuell Tunebar und mit sensieblen einstellungen
---- Ohne Story
---- Mit Trainingsmodus
---- Streckenoptionen wie: Tag/Nacht   Regen/Sonne wählbar
---- Mit Supersportwagen die man auch mal ohne tuning das die autos teilweise verschandelt fahren kann



2. Rennspiel mit frei befahrbarer stadt und story

---- große stadt in der man sich aber nicht verirrt
---- jedes auto lässt sich bis zum maximum tunen
---- diverse custom tuningteile
---- internetmodus mit dem man die welt frei befahren kann und rennen auf offener straße gegen mitspieler fahren kann, und sein custom car zeigen kann, mit anderen spielern auf der ganzen welt cruisen, ohne story- jedoch lassen sich die wagen aus dem story modus fahren
---- mit Tag/Nacht simulation
---- autobahnring auf dem man im öffentlichen verkehr sein auto testen kann und darauf ohne abzubiegen im kreis gurken kann wie bei Most Wanted
---- im onlinemodus eine "Blacklist"
---- wieder teile wie Neons, lichter usw (einfach das feeling von illegalen Straßenrennen mit Sportwagen bei nacht)
---- Polizei lässt sich an und ausschalten (nur wenn man nicht verfolgt wird^^)
---- wenn man keine gute internetverbindung hat einen "Freie-Fahrt" Modus (wie onlinemodus nur mit vom PC gesteuerten vorgetuneten autos, oder man fährt auf abgesperrten strecken die es auch im karrieremodus gibt- einfach mit vorwahl wie bei NFS HP2: verkehrsdichte, tageszeit, strecke(welt oder einzelne strecken, runden,polizei)
---- man fährt im onlinemodus gegen geld- den einsatz kann man online vor jedem rennen eingeben, und kann mit anderen spielern chatten während man fährt und die direkt in der umgebung um einen sind und nicht mit allen 3000spielern^^
---- carpacks die erhältlich sind
---- kein unfairer punkbuster-schutz sondern vll. moderatoren die cheater bannen können..- cheater kann man melden und sie können gebannt werden für einige zeit


sooooo- das wäre meine vorstellung von NFS - namen:1: NFS Reacing 2: NFS Live
Tipps an EA:
auch wenn streit mit Ferrari war wäre es doch schön wenn man sich wieder auf Ferraris in NFS einigen könnte, vielleicht auch ohne tuning

- sich mit den spielern auseinander setzen und verbesserungen in patches einbauen


----------



## Sesfontain (22. September 2009)

ich fand MW am besten ,vllt wird es aber noch von Shift getoppt


----------



## K4R4cH0w (22. September 2009)

Aus heutiger sicht: Shift!
Am meisten Spaß gemacht hat mir aber damals Underground 1
HP2 und MW waren aber auch genial


----------



## Hardcoreentertaiment (23. September 2009)

hp2 habe ich geliebt....


----------



## __Raytek (22. Oktober 2009)

Sesfontain bin ganz deiner Meinung!

Most Wanted
Positiv
*Super Karriere
*Wahnsinnige Vervolgungsjagten
*Klasse Autos (Zu der Zeit)
*Nette Grafik
*Umgebung

Negativ
*wenig Tuning
*zu umfangreiche Karriere (Mit Herausforderungen)

Underground 2
Positiv
*Umfangreicheste Tuningmöglichkeiten (bis auf Auto-Sculpt)
*Tolle Sounds
*Große Stadt

Negativ
*schlechte Grafik
*Öde Venyls
*Nitro-Einspritzung zu Manuell (unrealistisch)

Fazit
EA sollte sich echtmal nen Kopf machen. Die neusten Autos nehmen, das Gameplay von Most Wanted kopieren, Tuning von Underground 2 mit Auto-Sculpt und die Grafik von Shift oder ähnlichen. Das wäre das perfekte Rennspiel.


----------



## LK1801 (21. November 2009)

Mir gefällt shift am besten, da ich auf echten motorsport und echte rennstrecken stehe, außerdem is die Nordschleife einfach genial!


----------



## Birdy84 (21. November 2009)

Wenn ich mir das so durchlese, dann bekomme ich den Eindruck, dass viele hier Teil 1 überhaupt nicht gespielt haben. Der bot nämlich schon vieles, was in späteren NFS als ach so tolles, "neues" Feature angepriesen wurde, z.B. Cockpit-Perspektive, Polizei, coole Unfälle, Filmsequenzen mit echten Wagen und Schauspielern, breite Wagenpalette, unterschiedliches Fahrverhalten der Autos.


----------



## Two-Face (21. November 2009)

Mein erstes Need for Speed war Hot Pursuit. Seit dem bin ich Fan der Serie
Habe alle Teile für PC gespielt, Most Wanted ist mein Favourit


----------



## Zlicer (21. November 2009)

Meine Favoriten sind Most Wanted und NFS 2 SE

Ich weiß noch wie ich mit 7 stundenlang vorm Rechner saß und Autorennen gefahren bin^^

Bei Most wanted war ich allerdings etwas enttäuscht das es da keinen Nissan Skyline gab......

greetz Zlicer


----------



## feivel (21. November 2009)

NFS 2 SE ....da hats noch richtig spass gemacht


----------



## Gast12348 (21. November 2009)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir das so durchlese, dann bekomme ich den Eindruck, dass viele hier Teil 1 überhaupt nicht gespielt haben. Der bot nämlich schon vieles, was in späteren NFS als ach so tolles, "neues" Feature angepriesen wurde, z.B. Cockpit-Perspektive, Polizei, coole Unfälle, Filmsequenzen mit echten Wagen und Schauspielern, breite Wagenpalette, unterschiedliches Fahrverhalten der Autos.



Und selbst das ist alles komplett aus dem ersten Test Drive entnommen, den genau das bot Test Drive vor NFS schon aufm C64 .... ok die filmsequenzen gabs nich.


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (21. November 2009)

Alle Need for Speed Titel sind nur zum.Kommt nie und nimmer an Gran Turismo dran.


----------



## Birdy84 (21. November 2009)

Casemodding_Maker schrieb:


> Alle Need for Speed Titel sind nur zum.Kommt nie und nimmer an Gran Turismo dran.


Interessant das in diesem Thread zu äußern. Könntest genauso Serious Sam und Ghost Recon vergleichen.


----------



## Two-Face (21. November 2009)

Casemodding_Maker schrieb:


> Alle Need for Speed Titel sind nur zum.Kommt nie und nimmer an Gran Turismo dran.



Need for Speed: Arcade-Racer
Gran Turismo: Rennsimulation

Also ist nach deinem Geschmack nicht nur Need for Speed, sondern sämtliche Arcade-Racer Müll.


----------



## feivel (24. November 2009)

darauf würd ich jetzt nicht mal eingehen..

nfs porsche (welcher  teil war das noch gleich gefiel mir auch gut), nfs underground 1&2 hätte ich mir tagesstrecken gewünscht, das fand ich schade.

zum thema testdrive.
ich hatte testdrive 1 noch auf dem c64...allerdings war das um ein vielfaches schwerer meiner meinung nach als nfs ....


----------



## Gast12348 (24. November 2009)

Klar war es schwerer, was ich nur damit meine ist das Accolade vor NFS schon ein Game hatte was alles geboten hat was NFS damals dann auch hatte. Nur Need for speed soweit ich mich entsinne waren einer der ersten die ne 3D umsetzung hatten. 

Bestes Need for speed, schwer zu sagen ich persönlich fand NFS Porsche und Shift am besten, aufgrund dessen das es keine reinen Arcade Raser sind.


----------



## feivel (25. November 2009)

ob eine art genresprung ein spiel besser macht oder nur anders?
ich mochte die reinen arcaderacer nämlich auch, von shift hab ich bisher nur die demo gespielt muss ich zugeben, gefällt mir grafisch, aber über das ganze spiel möcht ich noch nichts sagen.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (25. November 2009)

NFS Shift, endlich weg vom Kiddie Tuning. Die Grafik und der Sound, raaarrr geil


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (25. November 2009)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Need for Speed: Arcade-Racer
> Gran Turismo: Rennsimulation
> 
> Also ist nach deinem Geschmack nicht nur Need for Speed, sondern sämtliche Arcade-Racer Müll.


 Du hast es auf dem Punkt gebracht.Mehr ist nicht hinzuzufügen!


----------



## Katamaranoid (25. November 2009)

ich plädiere immer noch für Most Wanted, eindeutig das beste NFS aller Zeiten


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (25. November 2009)

Need For Speed 3, dicht gefolgt von Porsche.

Der dritte Teil bot und bietet bis heute eine schöne Streckenvielfalt, es macht auch tierisch Laune bei nacht zu fahren. 

NfS Porsche war und ist in meinen Augen auch was ganz besonderes, hier stimmt das Gesamtpaket aus Strecken/Autos/und Spielspaß.

Zu den neueren NfS Teilen nach HP2 brauche ich hier nichts zu sagen, nur dass mir wenn ich hier die Kommentare lese, klar wird, warum EA mit dem vermurksten Müll noch Geld verdient.


----------



## riedochs (25. November 2009)

Für mich die 3 Besten:

Hot Pursuit
Brennender Asphalt (High Stakes)
Porsche

Alles was danach kam fand ich meistens zum


----------



## _hellgate_ (25. November 2009)

Most Wanted mit der Grafik von shift das wär mein traum


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (25. November 2009)

Need for Speed Hot Pursit 2  Hab das früher immer auf dem Gamecube gezockt und bin mitm Merzedes rumgeheizt.


----------



## Galaxy-Jan (25. November 2009)

Hab vorhin nochmal die HP2 Demo gespielt - wenn ich bedenke wann das rauskam ist das doch richtig geil gemacht. Hat auch voll Spaß gemacht, auch nachdem die neuen gespielt hat. Alles auf Full kann sich das schon sehen lassen. 

Einziges Manko: Menüauflösung auf 800x600 = mein 2. Bildschirm spinnt rum...


----------



## Birdy84 (26. November 2009)

_hellgate_ schrieb:


> Most Wanted mit der Grafik von shift das wär mein traum


 und (ganz wichtig) dem Fahrverhalten von Shift!


----------



## Freeak (23. Februar 2010)

Also meine favoriten sind ganz klar:

NFS III Hot Pursiut Hometown, ich glaube mehr muss ich nicht sagen
NFS Underground 1 geiles Tunig, und ne menge Spaß, auch wenn es Stellenweise recht Schwer war
NFS Underground 2 Noch mehr Tuning mit Sinnvollen verbesserungen
NFS Most Wanted Schade das es so wenig Tunig gab, aber die Story war Interessant und das Settig ebenfalls

Und die Schlechtesten Teile der Serie siind nach meiner Meinung; Undercover (wirklich Miese Optimierung) sowie NFS Shift. NFS war schon IMMER Arcade, und auf einmal Pressen die Heinis Racedriver GRiD und R-Factor mit NFS zusammen, und raus kommt der Größte Schund der den Namen NFS NIE Verdeint hat. (Kein Auto hat nen Bremsweg von 200m bei ner Vollbremsung auch nicht bei 150Km/h)

Zumal  Fan-Artworks ZEIGEN was die Fans Wollen, also soll sich EA mal daran Halten. Na ja ich Hoffe mal das nächste NFS wird wieder ein Game was diesen Namen auch WIRKLICH Verdient. Shift ist neben Undercover ein Absoluter Tiefpunkt.


----------



## HolySh!t (24. Februar 2010)

NFS 1-Underground 1, alle vor Underground waren halt NFS typisch geil und Underground war mal was neues
Underground 2 war mist, ich will das alte NFS zurück
MW pff man hat sich an das rumgeprollen mit tuning gewöhnt, och toll endlich mal wieder Polizei.
Carbon öhhh, guter Ansatz mit dem Autosculp und dem Team zeugs unso, aber naja...
Pro Street öhm ja, ich mags, aber kein NFS mehr, wäre es der erste Teil von irgendner Rennserie gewesen, wäre es genial...aber es ist kein NFS!
Undercover
Shift, geil geil geil! Mir gefällts sehr gut, aaaaaber warum macht ihr Idioten bei EA nen Grid Klon und klatsch NFS davor? Is so wie bei Prostreet, gutes, sogar sehr gutes(im Fall von Shift) Spiel, aber was soll das mit NFS zutun habn?

Ich will über ausgedachte Landstraßn mit 300 in nem Ferrari vor 3 Polizei wagen flüchten, gegen eine Laterne fahren, mich 4mal überschlagen in der Luft und weiter fahren oder durch verborgende Tempelanlagen in nem Canyongebiet fahren und die Tempeltreppen als Abkürzung in der letzten Runde nehmen, was mir den Sieg und 10 Punkte für die Meisterschaft bringt, wer braucht schon ne Story, in nem Rennspiel?
Das hat damals in NFS3 Spaß gemacht und heute auch noch, ich spiele noch immer wieder gerne auf der PS1 mit Kollegen NFS3 und NFS4!
So hab ich die NFS Spiele erlebt, wobei 3 mein erstes war, für 25DM aufn Trödelmarkt geholt und seitdem jeden Teil der released wurde gekafut, mir fehlen nur noch 1 und 2 in der Orginalverpackung(sol ja nach was ausseen ), hab es aber wenigstens schon gspielt, dann is die Sammlung vollständig
Aber so sehr man auch meckert EA wird eh nix machen^^ 
Daher geh ich ins Bett und hoff das ich trotz Grippe schlafen kann-.-


----------



## rabit (24. Februar 2010)

Nfs Carbon ultrageil


----------



## amdintel (24. Februar 2010)

nfs 1 und nfs 2 waren die besten,
vom Spiel Fun hat mir von allen nfs 2 am besten gefallen


----------



## Jan565 (24. Februar 2010)

Gespielt habe ich ich alle NFS bissher, von 1-Shift. 

Am Besten fand ich jetzt NFS2, NFS3,Hot Pursuit 2 und Underground 1.

Welche noch gut waren, aber wie ich finde nicht so gut wie die oben:
NFS-Most Wanted, 
NFS-4
NFS-Underground 2
NFS-1
NFS-Shift(Grafisch hätten die vieles besser machen können siehe GT5P @ PS3. 

Welche ich nicht so gut fand:
NFS-Carbon 
NFS-Pro Street
NFS-Undercover
NFS-Prosche
NFS-Roadchallenge
NFS-Nitro

Hab ich eins vergessen? Das müssten alle NFS gewesen sein die es bissher gibt.


----------



## heartcell (24. Februar 2010)

ich fand Most Wanted am geilsten, obwohl ich NFS 2 SE und NFS 3 am meisten gezockt habe.
der soundtrack zu den beiden war auch der hammer.
aber das non-plus-ultra ist shift, hab ich aber nur angespielt.
NFS-Underground 2, ok der war auch io^^


----------



## alf3181 (24. Februar 2010)

Das geilste überhaupt war hot pursuit 2
-tag und nacht fahrten
-schadensmodel (bei erstenmal fahren hat mir ein polizist nen rad abgefahren, dann dürft ich mit 3 räder weiter fahren 
-8 play lan
-könnte selbst bestimmen ob man bulle oder  oder raser ist
-haufenweise autos und fahrräder im netz zum download
-krähenfüsse und co.
-coole strecken
na ja wen die das alles mit ner neuen grafik engine versehn ala nfs-u und noch noch wetter wie schnee, hagel, gewitter und sturm einbauen würden wär das der hammer.

kann mir das mal ebend einer programmieren, ich sag auch bitte


----------



## GxGamer (24. Februar 2010)

Ich fand FfS 2 Special Edition am besten.
Besonders der Bonuslevel hats mir angetan, dieses Filmstudio


----------



## Shi (24. Februar 2010)

Carbon-> Stadt beschissen
MW -> Klasse, viele Bossgegner  geile Autos, aber wenige Tuningmöglichkeiten (mir fehlt v.a. dass man bei den meisten Autos nicht die Lichter und den Inennraum verändern kann), gute Stadt
Underground -> ganz gut, jedoch keine freie Stadt
Underground II -> gigantomanische Tuningmöglichkeiten, super Stadt, aber keine Bullen 
Shift und Pro Street sind kein NfS mehr


----------



## mephimephi (2. März 2010)

Nfs underground  fand ich am besten


----------



## Fl_o (2. März 2010)

Nfs Underground II 
und 
Most Wanted 

FTW



> Shift und Pro Street sind kein NfS mehr



Du sagst es


----------



## Hektor123 (2. März 2010)

Schön, sich nochmal an die ganzen Spiele zu erinnern. Ich weiß aber gar nicht mehr die genauen Unterschiede. Die ich am meisten gezockt habe, waren 2, meistens mit nem Freund im dichtesten Verkehr und mit Cheats (Busse, Klohäuschen etc. ), Brennender Asphalt und Most Wanted. Ich würde die gerne nochmal spielen, aber mittlerweile ist man wohl zu Grafik verwöhnt, als dass man es lange aushält.


----------



## freak094 (2. März 2010)

Ich fand Most wanted am besten


----------



## tickymick (2. März 2010)

Porsche Unleashed  
Ne also echt ich find das immernoch toll und dannach kommt Most Wanted.


----------



## Jack ONeill (2. März 2010)

Most Wanted, Undercover und Shift. Auch wenn Shift etwas ungewohnt war, am Anfang halt.


----------



## K-putt (3. März 2010)

NFS 3 , NFS Most Wanted und NFS Shift haben mir sehr gut gefallen 

achja , Hot Pursuit 2 nicht zu vergessen !


----------



## hoschi8219 (13. März 2010)

Need for Speed 1. das allererste NfS.
das wahr für mich der beste.

hoffe ja immer noch auf eine neuauflage des classicers


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (14. März 2010)

Fand bis heute NfS Most Wanted und SHIFT gut...


----------



## Juarez91 (14. März 2010)

Das beste bis heute find ich *Need for Speed 3 Hot Pursuit *danach kommt ganz klar *Most Wanted.*

Ab Carbon fand ich die Teile alle nicht mehr so dolle.


----------



## Professor Frink (14. März 2010)

*Most Wanted* ganz klar. Stark verbesserte Polizei, überhaupt Polizei und geile Atmospäre.


----------



## jenzy (14. März 2010)

Nfs Underground und Shift


----------



## sentinel1 (14. März 2010)

NFSU 2, NFS MW und auch Carbon ist auch ganz passabel, leider hat sich irgendwer schon mit meinem Carbon - Key bei EA registriert


----------



## AchtBit (1. April 2010)

1. Definitiv U2.

+drift Mode
+Tuning Options

-Nacht Optik

2. pstreet

+top fahrpyhsik
+sofort Events ohne grosses Rumgeeier in einer virtuellen Map
+Tuning Options

-extrem zikkiges Performance Setup
-Steuerung ohne externe Konfig., mit Gamepad quasi unmöglich
-schiss patch

3. Most Wanted

+top challenges
+blacklist motivator

-kein drift
-haupt kinderspiel zu einfach aber super schwierige schluss szene
-setup mangel


----------



## Hardwell (1. April 2010)

das beste need for speed ist ganz klar most wanted und danach kommt carbon!


----------



## Xion4 (1. April 2010)

Need for Speed Porsche war für seine Zeit echt klasse, und insgesamt denke ich Most wanted, hatte so dem besten Mix, und die genialsten Strecken um zu flüchten.


----------



## HalifaxX (2. April 2010)

Ich find Underground 2 am besten  
hat damals echt spaß gemacht xD 
danach kommt shift.. grafik top zwar nen anderes NFS aber kein Fehler


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (2. April 2010)

*SHIFT*, weils das erste NFS ist, dass sich auch mit Lenkrad und Pedale spielen lässt...


----------



## rebel4life (2. April 2010)

Shift, weil ich es gerade aufm PC hab. 

Carbon war nicht schlecht.


----------



## newjohnny (2. April 2010)

Hot Persuit 3. Alt, aber meiner Meinung nach eines der besten Rennspiele überhaupt.


----------



## tuner-andy (16. April 2010)

Also auf ein NFS kann man sich gar nicht festlegen. Also ich fand von NFSU+NFSU2+Mostwanted richtig gut aber auch alte Teile wie NFS Porsche oder Brennender Asphalt fand ich ganz gut


----------



## Gast12307 (30. Mai 2010)

Undercover muss ganz nach unten in der Rangliste.
Voll aufgetunter Bugatti, ich trett voll aufs Gas, überholt mich erstmal so eine SUV Einheit. Wie findet ihr Shift. Ich finde man steigt viel zu schnell auf. Ich hab die Berechtigung drei Sterne Rennen(danach kommt noch vier Sterne Serie und die World Tour) zu fahren und habe grade mal die Hälfte der ein Sterne Rennen gefahren. Auch toll was.


----------



## Gast12307 (30. Mai 2010)

Ich finde Undercover muss ganz nach unten in der Rangliste.
Voll aufgetunter Bugatti, ich trett voll aufs Gas,da überholt mich erstmal so eine SUV Einheit. Wie findet ihr Shift. Ich finde man steigt viel zu schnell auf. Ich hab die Berechtigung drei Sterne Rennen(danach kommt noch vier Sterne Serie und die World Tour) zu fahren und habe grade mal die Hälfte der ein Sterne Rennen gefahren. Auch toll was.


----------



## Gast12307 (30. Mai 2010)

Sorry, Doppelpost.
Wäre nett wenn ein Moderator , denn ersten Post von mir löschen könnte.
Danke in voraus.


----------



## Jan565 (30. Mai 2010)

Need for Speed Hot Porsiut 2 und Need for Speed 2


----------



## Own3r (31. Mai 2010)

Need for Speed 2 - ganz klar! Wobei Shift auch nicht so schlecht ist!


----------



## Ich 15 (31. Mai 2010)

Need for Speed Hot Pursuit 2 und Mostwanted


----------



## Raz3r (2. Juni 2010)

Need for Speed Underground 2 kommt auf jeden an erster Stelle.
Danach Most Wanted die anderen waren nicht so gut was danach kam.


----------



## Arcole (13. Juli 2010)

"FALSCH" 

zuerst Most-Wanted und dann U2...weil,
U2 hat zwar das bessere optische Tuning den geilen Leistugsprüfstand und "Riders on the Storm"(fand ich besonders passend zum Rasen),aber ihm fehlt "Sgt Cross" und somit die Langzeitmotivation.
Steuerug,Story,Schauspieler(besonders Mia  und die Videos sind die besten von allen NfS.

MFG


----------



## Wincenty (13. Juli 2010)

Also ich finde MW  ist Spielspaß-mäßig das beste hab ein halbes Jahr gebraucht um es durch zu spielen weil die Verfolgungsjagten einfach zu geil waren

Aber Tuningstechnisch ist natürlich U2 das beste und wenn man einen schönen FULL-HD Mod mit grafischer Aufwertung machen könnte wäre es wieder der absolute Renner.

Das schlechteste NFS ist unumstritten ProStreet das Spiel was noch nicht mal zu 1/3 fertig ist Jede Menge Texturfehler, keine komplette Wagenliste (sehe im Verzeichnis der Autos welche noch da sein müssten wie dem Bugattie Veyron...) für folgt dann der Rest wie Carbon, Shi.t eh sry meine Shift, Undercover


----------



## manuelroiss (23. August 2010)

ganz klar need for speed undercover!
mfg
Manuel Roiss


----------



## Ruhrpott (23. August 2010)

Ganz klar Most Wanted und Shift.


----------



## Biosman (23. August 2010)

ganz klar Most Wanted, habs mir sogar Original gekauft!


----------



## Progs-ID (23. August 2010)

Ich habe sehr lange NFS 2 und Underground 1 gezockt. Most Wanted und World waren die letzten, die ich gespielt habe.


----------



## Razor2408 (23. August 2010)

Meine Favoriten sind Most Wanted und NfS Shift. Die älteren Teile hab ich zu wenig gezockt (damals noch PSX).


----------



## MSPCFreak (23. August 2010)

Wincenty schrieb:


> Aber Tuningstechnisch ist natürlich U2 das beste und wenn man einen schönen FULL-HD Mod mit grafischer Aufwertung machen könnte wäre es wieder der absolute Renner.



Das mit dem Full-HD Mod geht (hab ich selber nen Thread erstellt) und grafische Mods gibts bestimmt auch.

Was nich nur stört beu NFSU2 ist, dass die Autos so lahm beschleunigen.


----------



## Tripleh84 (23. August 2010)

Underground oder NFS Porsche. Der Rest ist Schrott. Oder halt das NFS High takes


----------



## TheNik (29. August 2010)

~Hot Pursuit 1&2 (die ersten die ich kennengelernt habe, da war ich 9)
~Underground 1&2 (2 konnte ich nie durchspielen wegen dieser kack Rachel-.-)
~Most Wanted & Undercover
nicht so gut fand ich:
~Porsche
~Carbon
~Pro Street


----------



## AchtBit (31. August 2010)

Bei mir hat sich jetzt noch das Shift dazwischen geschoben. Also nicht mehr 

1. u2
2. pro street
3. most wanted

sondern

1. u2
2. shift
3. most wanted und pro street


----------



## -FA- (31. August 2010)

freakgothictrance schrieb:


> nfsu*3* hab ich ja ganz vergessen...ich weiß noch wie bessesn ich das mit meinem bruder im splitscreen und lan gezockt hab...das war echt cool....



need for speed underground *3*??


----------



## Two-Face (31. August 2010)

-FA- schrieb:


> need for speed underground *3*??


Man könnte es vielleicht auch Carbon nennen.


----------



## ThugAngel87 (31. August 2010)

aufjedenfall Most Wanted.

ich fand da hat alles gepasst...damals Die Grafik ist nicht mehr up to date:p

die anderen neueren Teile waren alle enttäuschend.


----------



## mr.madman (29. September 2010)

da muss ich glatt mal wieder den thread ausgraben

hab gestern mal wieder pro-street angefangen und es ist und bleibt für mich das beste

schon alleine die drag rennen und wheelie duelle machen unglaublich spaß, genauso wie die speed rennen
außerdem wurde es mal zeit für anspruchsvolleres fahrverhalten und schadensmodell

kann gar nicht verstehen, warum das so gefloppt ist ... denk mal das gerade die jüngere kundschaft einfach nicht damit klargekommen ist, dass nach nem crash das rennen vorbei ist und ne menge kohle verloren ist


----------

